# Bachmann 1:20.3 4-4-0 and Mogul cab size.



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I would like to know the dimensions of the Bachmann 1:20.3 4-4-0 and Mogul cab- How well do these compare to the size of the 2001 Masterclass 1:20.3 cab.

Many Thanks,

Alec.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Alec,

The cab side is 2 7/8 inches front to bac it's 2 3/4 inches high measured from the running board to the roof, and 4 inches accross the back. The roof is 4 13/16 long. Both cabs measure the same. Hope this helps.

chuckger


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Alec, 

Measurements as by Chuckger, but remember that these locos are quite small (in American terms) and also have cabs on a high running board, the centre ois lower for the firebox though. They were styled on the Class 42 4 4 0's of circa 1881. 

The Baldwin Masterclass cab is about 100mm across the back of the cab and that loco is I think 1.24th scale, thouigh it can be built in 1;20.3 scale. The Aristo cab by the way is a bit narrower, that loco is 1/24th scale. 

The Bachmann 4 4 0 & 2 6 0 locos are from their early days and are scaled to 1.22.5 to match LGB, later Bachmann stock is 1:20.3


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Many thanks Chuckger and Peter, The measurements and comparison will be very useful- hopefully I will be able to start work on building the cab soon. 

Alec


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Bachmann 4 4 0 & 2 6 0 locos are from their early days and are scaled to 1.22.5 to match LGB, 

Nope. The B'mann 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 are 1:20.3. They look "okay" with the smaller 1:22.5 equipment because they're models of small prototypes, but the are definitely 1:20.3 models. 

Later, 

K


----------

